
The Mongoliad App: Neal Stephenson's Novel of the Future? - jlhamilton
http://www.fastcompany.com/1652609/mongoliad-neal-stephenson-bear-galland-novel-app-social-media-writer-writing
======
jamesbritt

        ... possibly even more of a transformation than 
        paper-based magazine publishers are attempting as 
        they rejig their content models towards the iPad. 
        Words like "para-narrative," "nontextual," and 
        "extra-narrative" certainly suggest this.
    

I hope it's a little more thought-out and realized than the last hypertext
revolution.

Rather than try to tell everyone how cool and game-changing this is supposed
to be, they should just do what they're going to do and let people find out
(or not) for themselves.

~~~
frossie
Dude, if it's 1/10th as mindblowing as plain-text Anathem, I am first in line
to buy this thing.

The downside is that even if it is transformative, that only tells us one
thing: that Neal Stephenson can do this. It certainly doesn't tell us the
average magazine publisher can carry it off.

------
aditya
Those with iPads... are there other examples of apps with immersive media like
this that you've discovered? I'm extremely curious whether the iPad/tablet
form factor is going to enable a completely new medium or if it will (like the
kindle) just translate an old medium with some bells and whistles?

------
araneae
Man, so many of his tech imaginings are getting implemented.

And by so many, I mean two. Still, it's pretty impressive. (The first being
the virtual world in Snow Crash, from which Second Life was based.)

